# Seminars?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I went to a Mitch White seminar a few years ago. My dog wasn't up to the same level as the program. I think it was "Beyond Junior" Learned some nice drills. I don't work on field right now though. I just got my obedience articles solid a few months ago with one, the other doesn't do as well in heat. Not quite ready to work on drills. 

I had Winx ready for her WC just before the seminar. She's a bit of a wild card. She will either be totally on or totally off. The WC day was an off day.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes I went to a Kevin Cheff seminar 2 1/2 yrs ago (I think??), the subject was Making the jump from Master to Qual. It was a VERY good seminar. My dog was HORRIBLE. Except when we ran his one set of blinds, which Bally lined two and one-whistled one of them, and everyone else crashed and burned. It was our one saving grace. However, Kevin was excellent and I got a lot out of the seminar. I would go again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What level are you looking at? 

Sherie Korelitz Catledge from Bear Country Retrievers is the best trainer for me to work with. She doesn't do "seminars". Instead she does daily training sessions, at her place or your location. You work one on one with her all day, usually for several days in a row. She does some MH to qual type training, but no Open or Am training, so I'm not sure if she'd be the right trainer for you. I like her small groups - 6 to 10 people. I like that she doesn't waste a lot of time talking about how wonderful she is, she gets right down to what the goals of the day are. And she also has the whole day planned out, so we move very quickly from one set up to the next. There's no down time. Her demo dogs are at the same level as your dog (she doesn't use a FC dog to show a lining drill concept). Sherie connects super well with people and especially with women. She's definitely a coach and no longer a pro. Her focus is on the handler connecting better with the dog and training their own dog.

Isn't there going to be another Lardy - Farmer seminar coming up?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska,

This thread will hopefully benefit others, so it is open for discussion about all levels ... let's cover seminars addressing the development of training skills from Junior Hunter to Open.

Since you asked ... my personal goal is to have a competitive Open dog, so my interest is in the more advanced seminars ... but to get there I have to train the dog from puppy-hood through the competitive years of its adult life. So maybe I can learn something about basics, or about transition, or about bringing a dog to it's peak just in time for a National ... the more I learn and understand, the more I realize that small, subtle changes can have an impact. There's always more to learn!

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I know that most seminars you can be either a working team or an auditor. And sometimes to be a working team, you have to meet minimum requirements. Then there are a minimum of seats available for working teams. I think the Lardy-Farmer seminar required all the dogs to be FC titled, right? I'm sure you know plenty of people that attended those seminars and thought they were wonderful. I'm guessing you would prefer to be a working team.

I've been in a couple of Connie Cleveland seminars for obedience. I'm sure you know Connie and now she's married to Pat Nolan. Now my theory would be if those 2 could put on a seminar together, wouldn't that be fascinating? 2 days of field obedience and 3 days of field trial blinds and marks? I think those 2 could really do some great stuff together. Maybe do a Connie obedience seminar. She's excellent at communicating with dogs and she's super good at understanding humans. 

Would you get more out of a seminar or day training with a great pro?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting points Alaska! 
I'd like to go to a Lardy - Farmer Seminar, but they typically fill up before I even hear about them! And for their seminar, I'd have to be an observer since I don't currently have an FC!!! Nonetheless, I'm sure that I'd learn plenty even as an observer.
As to the question of seminar or day training ... my guess is that I'd learn more about training in general from a seminar since the presenter will be addressing a plethora of issues and not just those posed by my mutts (and created by me). I've trained with a few pros and haven't really gotten that much out of a day (or two or three) of training; I'm sure that if I could consistently and frequently train with a top tier pro, I would learn a lot, but that's not possible in my life right now. I'm fortunate in that I have a pretty accomplished amateur training group, among four of us we have at least 10 "prefix" titles put on 7 different dogs ... so I see some pretty high level training on a regular basis. Hence, I think a seminar would help me the most.
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's a Farmer, Stawski, Troy, Yozamp seminar in Minnesota. A bit far for me.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I am really excited for that seminar Stacy, should be a good one!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> I am really excited for that seminar Stacy, should be a good one!


I’m jealous!


----------

